# 2 bbl to 4 bbl



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

I know that you need an intake manifold and a Q-jet but what other parts (if any) would it take to turn a 2 bbl 400 to a true (get the 350hp) 4 bbl 400? (Its an automatic with ac and im not sure about brakes. And it is a 1968)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On a stock 400, compression and cam shaft will dictate the HP output. But, the 68 350HP motor is over 10-1 compression and not good on todays pump gas, so you really cant copy that build for true HP #s. There are plenty of people on here or search other threads that will give you an idea of builds and HP output. 350 HP should not be hard to achieve. You need to match the cam to your overall use of the car, don't concentrate on HP.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Jetstang is correct. 350 HP is no problem.

Need to know what heads you have. There's a set of numbers "cast" into the center exhaust ports that identify the heads. It may require a head change. 

For sure, a different camshaft. That can be a "bag of worms" depending on several variables. Tell us about the heads first. We'll go from there.

Jim


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

I will tell you the cast when i get it down here. as of now it is in South carolina but it will be coming down in about a month or so. By the way jetstang i live in Valparaiso.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you both for your input.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

according to my book my head number i think is 83 because it was the economy version of the gto. So it had 8.6:1 compression ratio.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68goatragtop said:


> I will tell you the cast when i get it down here. as of now it is in South carolina but it will be coming down in about a month or so. By the way jetstang i live in Valparaiso.


Cool, I got plenty of spare parts so stop by sometime and have a cold one.. I know a couple good machine shops and they aren't in FWB, so we can get ya hooked up with what you need. I also do the swap meets, so we can find you parts. :cheers
Dan


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

awesome man thanks! i will stop by when i get it and see what i need. I also have an old 350 that came out of a 70 or 71 firebird. Your help would be greatly appreciated man. Do you live on Palm by any chance cause i could have sworn i have seen a car like yours at a house near the subway and the dentist place?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I live near palm, but not by Subway. My car is a garage princess, so hasn't been out or uncovered for a while now, don't want to risk chipping a nail, lol.. I have some good people here that can get stuff done including paint! Also have a friend in ValP that works out of his house restoring cars.
So, what's the deal with your car, just buy it or what?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If it is a 68 2bbl they might be 16 heads. Just a guess.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

jetstang: oh awesome! umm no its been in my family since 1984 i think and has been running since 1992 but it was running when it sat. My grandfather says that its never seen ethanol gas.

likethat: yes i believe it does


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68goatragtop said:


> according to my book my head number i think is 83 because it was the economy version of the gto. So it had 8.6:1 compression ratio.


Not seeing any info on a 83 head. If they're '68s, the economy version would have been a #14. Real simple to check. Look where box #2 is pointing. What number do you have? Box #3 shows the date code. If they're #16's as been mentioned, your compression will be higher than 8.6. More like 10.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68goatragtop said:


> jetstang: oh awesome! umm no its been in my family since 1984 i think and has been running since 1992 but it was running when it sat. My grandfather says that its never seen ethanol gas.
> 
> likethat: yes i believe it does


84 is when I had my original cars, coincidence or not, hmmm.. Get it here and we'll get it up and running!:cheers


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

its a confirmed economy version according to PHS. so it will most likely have a #14. however i cant check it at the moment because it is at my grandfathers.

Jetstang: Really?? thats cool. ill definately get it down here as soon as possible!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I can give ya a hand. Hasn't ran since 92? See if motors free, oil change, drop gas tank and remove sludge and rust. Fire it up off a can of gas. Then regasket everything that leaks, and that's probably going to be a bunch of stuff. Plus full tune up, and fluid change. Then brakes, but that's another story.
Lets see some pics.
You in the AF, or just end up in ValP on a whim?


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

well actually before it sat it was supposedly rebuild. however it did have a intake manifold leak. im not sure if it is cracked or if its just the gasket. other than that it ran great before it sat there. Well actually my dad was in the AF he is retired now. im 18 and was born at eglin. i have always loved muscle cars and always dreamed of restoring my grandfathers GTO back to original. I love working on cars.


















tahts all i have at the moment. its a bit rough but all there. it barely has an rust on it at all!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You are one of the luckiest 18 y/olds around!! Does your Dad wrench at all? I would love to see it washed and cleaned up, looks really good, and no rat sh#t, lol..


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

haha thanks man! If by wrench you mean work on cars.. ehh he has with his dad(my grandfather and the cars owner) but he hasnt recently. I would love to see it too. When i go up there in june i was actually planing on doing stuff of that stuff you mentioned to get it running with the help of my grandfather. First thing i was gunna do is open the hood..cause the mechanism is broken... then replace the batery drop the tank clean it then all the fluids and filters. and depending on how the spark electrical is ill try and work with it.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

oh do you like the 69 gto grill on the 68?? hahaha it was in a wreck before we got it. only thing damaged was that and abracket on the bumper


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Do the hideaway headlights work? I love the headlights, look great. I don't know 68s or 9's that much to know the difference. Good luck!


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

no there is a broken vaccum hose that needs to be replaced. I find it sorta funny how the vacuum canister looks like a Folgers coffee can. i have done SO much research on 68 69 and 70's over the past few months. thanks man!


----------

